# could ell and cll replace oll and pll?



## ChaosWZ (Jul 2, 2009)

Well last night I was kinda up late (around 5 am eastern) thinking about my 3x3, so I was wondering if coll (which I use with roux) and ell or eoll or whatever, im not familiar with it... anyway could those two give a pll skip every time in a fridrich solve? I was going to try it out myself but i dont know any ell and im too lazy to scour the net for bits and pieces of it so yeah... just a thought


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 2, 2009)

it can, but whether it will is a different issue. if you were going to do this, You'd have to do cll or coll first, since cll and coll stuff up the edges.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 2, 2009)

ChaosWZ said:


> anyway could those two give a pll skip every time in a fridrich solve?


WTF? If there's no PLL step, how can you skip it?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2009)

http://speedcubing.com/algorithms.html even has all the algs for doing CLL ELL. CLL is different from COLL because edges might change orientation.

You can do the last layer in whatever order you want:
* orient edges (OE), orient corners (OC), permute corners (PC), permute edges (PE) is a very common 4 LLL
* OE, PE, PC, OC is a very easy to learn and understand 4 LLL

And you can combine any of those 4 steps in any way you can, so you could devise a system where you would 
* OE, then do the rest (ZBLL finish) or where you would do 
*OE+OC, PE+PC (OLL, PLL) or 
* OE, OC+PC, PE (edge control, COLL, 2 gen finish)
* OE+PC, OC+PE (noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo)
* or.......


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2009)

In case anyone's interested:

P(CLL skip or ELL skip) < P(OLL skip or PLL skip)

Conclusion: OLL + PLL wins


----------



## mazei (Jul 12, 2009)

But using COLL can increase the chances of a PLL skip right blah? I mean the chances of EPLL skip is 1/12 if I'm not mistaken(I'm bad at statistics so please correct me).

What I mean is that like you, you know some COLL cases and thus when done with F2L and you have the LL edges orientated, you perform a COLL instead of an OLL, thus increasing the chances for a PLL skip in that case, right?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 12, 2009)

COLL is different than CLL.
If you can always get edges oriented in Fridrich, great, use COLL. But for most people, you still have to orient edges. The author is referring to CLL (ignoring edge orientation).


----------

